# مرسيدس اس اي 350 لارج موديل 2003



## احمد الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب اعرض سيارتي من نوع مرسيدس اس اي 350 لارج موديل 2003
الممشى 358000الف كيلو
السياره بسم الله ماشاء الله السياره نظيفه مره مره مره بدي وكاله والله الي بيستخدم ان يدعيلي
موصفات السياره 
شاشه تلفزيون تليفون نفقيشن سيدي
بصمه ومفتاح مع كرتين ومفتاحين
ابواب شفط مع الشنطه
تحكم كامل من الدركسون 
مرية الخارجيه متحركه 
ستائر على الابواب مع ستاره خلفيه اوتموتيك
حساسة امامي وخلفي 
هيدورليكي 
انور زيون
تكيف امامي وخلفي 
جميع المقاعد متحركه 
السياره على الشرط من بدي ومحركت وكاله والفحص في الجفالي 
البدي وكاله وكاله 
تم تغير قطع في السياره 6000ريال 
طبعن كل شيء جديد في سياره من كفرات من زيوات من فلاتر
صاحبه الاول مغير جميع القطع الاستهلاكيه في الجفالي 4800ريال
سيارة نظيفه لايوجد اي تقطيع في الجلد 
ارجوا من لها الجديه الاتصال على الجوال ​ 
ارجوا ذكر الله 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله​ 
*




*​ 
















​ 












*



*​ 

















​ 













*



*​ 












*



*​ 













*



*​ 












*



*​ 













*



*​ 












*



*​ 













*



*​ 










*



*​ 









*



*​ 










*



*​ 










*



*​ 










*



*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مرسيدس اس اي 350 لارج موديل 2003*

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يووفقك في بيعتها


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مرسيدس اس اي 350 لارج موديل 2003*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

